# forgeworld chaos dwarfs



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

i really like these models its been awhile waiting for some new chaos dwarfs

























here is the link to the site http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff

the rules for the iron daemon are pretty good too


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

But, but, but - where are their silly hats!


But seriously - looking very nice!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

AMAZING! chaos dwarves make me very tempted to play them but i have too much on my plate already.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If they weren't so expensive i'd be fielding an army of these guys. i've always loved Chaos Dwarfs.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Only just checked and realised I was an hour late. Bugger.

Iron Daemon Rules - Interesting to note it doesn't count as charging and the enemy rerolls failed rolls to hit. I'm not sure if that's intentional or not. The random movement is intereting - as if it hits a friendly unit, back it up 1". Then, next turn, roll again - at which point it'll likely hit the ame unit (6" march? Really going to escape).

But yeah - nice damage output 

Charge = 
2D6+2 S7 Impact hits
D6 S7 Thunderstomp
3 S3 Attacks from the crew

Nice, but not too powerful. Interesting to note what Hellforged does, aside from Magic Attacks.

Infernal Guard are a fantastic take on the Dwarven Slayer Cult - Blackshard Armour is tasty. Although 15pts for a Fireglaive is a bit steep - WS4 S5 4+ Armour, Ld9 Infantry, even with M3 and I2 is not much to sniff at.

The Hailshot Blunderbuss sound very nice though, I wonder their rules.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

You missed the gun option for them











The look drop dead killy!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

They are bad bad people; they are the cartel of the gaming world; it is my duty to society to collect all of these model so children doe not become addicted.



Vaz said:


> Interesting to note it doesn't count as charging and the enemy rerolls failed rolls to hit. I'm not sure if that's intentional or not.


My reading is that it can declare charges and marches only instead of Marching up to 2xM" it moves M+2D6"; if it marches into a unit it does not count as charging.



Vaz said:


> The random movement is intereting - as if it hits a friendly unit, back it up 1". Then, next turn, roll again - at which point it'll likely hit the same unit (6" march? Really going to escape).


If you hit your own unit you would be mad to choose the supercharged move again if you had not moved the unit out of the way.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Forgeworld are blowing my mind, they just take dead and dying stuff from GW and reinvent them and hit the mark every time, its insane sometimes.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

They would make a bad ass Ironbreaker regiment for regular dwarfs


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

wow..that price range is..well... they might as well slap some makeup on me and call my wallet there bitch.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow. If not for budgetary concerns I would so get some for my nascent dwarf army. Hmm, maybe I could get a few, I'll just not buy as many Salamander shoulder pads. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Hm, even though I've never played WHFB (so I have no idea if I would like the game) these miniatures are giving me enough temptations to make my personality split...

Someone feel like teaching me WHFB?


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Definitely making me want to expand my warriors of chaos army (which currently consists of 1 Khorne Lord on Juggernaut). And I was just going to buy some Tomb Kings! Blast!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Dare I buy a fourth FW army?

Nah, I'm not that crazy....am I? :shok:


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Scathainn said:


> Dare I buy a fourth FW army?
> 
> Nah, I'm not that crazy....am I? :shok:


Surely you are(?)


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I love them all. However someone ruined my image of them by comparing the fireglaives to Necron Gauss Flayers....

Damn Pizza Cutters!


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

They look really good but I couldn't afford it. Still I've said that about any other army I've collected...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see the rest of the range, looking great!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

xenobiotic said:


> Hm, even though I've never played WHFB (so I have no idea if I would like the game) these miniatures are giving me enough temptations to make my personality split...
> 
> Someone feel like teaching me WHFB?


Happily mate. Drop over to the forums if you have any questions. .


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Forgeworld are blowing my mind, they just take dead and dying stuff from GW and reinvent them and hit the mark every time, its insane sometimes.


Youre hitting the nail on the head there mate:shok:


----------

